# Germany Job seeker Visa or NZ student visa



## sonudave (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello, 

I am searching proper guidance from the experience peoples. 

Please suggest me Can I try for Germany Job Seeker Visa or Will go for NZ student visa? 

I have BE in Biomedical Engineering, but working in IT sector as Software Test engineer from last 8 years. 

Thanks


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

sonudave said:


> Hello,
> 
> I am searching proper guidance from the experience peoples.
> 
> ...



First make up your mind. 

Do you want to work in Germany, or study in New Zealand?

Or do you, like most other Indians, simply want to immigrate out of the place?


----------



## sonudave (Mar 6, 2016)

Hi, 

Yes main goal is to get PR, but I am confused that will try for Germany or NZ. 

Thanks


----------



## g_n_a (Oct 1, 2010)

sonudave said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yes main goal is to get PR, but I am confused that will try for Germany or NZ.
> 
> Thanks


I believe it will be a lot easier to get a permanent residence in New Zealand than in Germany? How about Canada?


In any case, I find it intriguing that so many Australia and New Zealand based Indians want to come and work in Germany. If you haven't been able to find a job in an English speaking environment, I reckon you will find Germany extremely difficult, if not impossible.


----------

